# Weizen, 3068 Or 3638



## balconybrewer (15/10/08)

hi all,

i have split a 50:50 wheat / pills batch with the two but just waiting for them to carb up so i can do side by sides,

what is everyone elses experience, when bottling the banana from the 3068 was so strong.

cheers


----------



## Inge (15/10/08)

I prefer 3068, fermented cool.

Prefer clove to banana.


----------



## Hutch (15/10/08)

Hi ryanmoore184,

I'm keen to hear your thoughts comparing the two. 
I've only tried 3068 (great banana and clove), though heard good things about the 3638 (apples, cloves and bubble-gum supposedly).
Just out of interest, did you use Weyermann malts, and did you use an acid rest?


----------



## GMK (16/10/08)

I have done both - 

IMHO if you are going to want to enter it in a comp - use 3068 - fits the guidelines better.
But 3638 is also a good yeast.


----------



## white.grant (16/10/08)

3068 at 17 degrees creates a much more subtle ester profile. You will need a blow off tube if you don't have an acre of headspace. 3068 is a very active fermenter.

cheers

grant


----------



## balconybrewer (16/10/08)

weyerman pilsner and bb wheat. no rests, just a single infusion, looking forward to the results

any other opinions?????

cheers


----------



## tazman1967 (16/10/08)

I have the same grain bill, all Weyermann. I am going to do three wheats using, WLP300,WLP351 and Danstar Munich dry yeast. I have never tried any of them them before. So will be interesting ??. :icon_offtopic: ... which would be better to rack onto a kilo of rasberries ? Or..how long is a piece of string... :unsure:


----------



## Stuster (16/10/08)

tazman1967 said:


> I have the same grain bill, all Weyermann. I am going to do three wheats using, WLP300,WLP351 and Danstar Munich dry yeast. I have never tried any of them them before. So will be interesting ??. :icon_offtopic: ... which would be better to rack onto a kilo of rasberries ? Or..how long is a piece of string... :unsure:



Interesting experiment. Let us know how they turn out. And do half of each batch onto the fruit. That way you'll know which is the best and can tell us.  :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48 (17/10/08)

I have only used the dry yeasts until recently.
Last weekend I bottled a hefe fermented with 3068. I'm waiting for it to carb up properly. You are welcome to sample it in about a weeks time. 
I'm now CCing the dunkelweizenbock brewed on the day you visited. I dumped that on the yeast cake of the hefe. It went nuts, and it was crawling out of the fermenter like a king snake within only a few hours.
I'll pm you next week.


----------



## kabooby (17/10/08)

I have used 3068 and the WLP300. The were done on the same brew but not side by side.

No difference that I could tell.

I have fermented the WLP300 at 16C, 20C and 22C. I found the beer fermented at 16C still had a nice balance of banana and clove with a softer more balanced profile than the beers fermented warmer. 

Kabooby


----------



## KHB (17/10/08)

Grantw said:


> 3068 at 17 degrees creates a much more subtle ester profile. You will need a blow off tube if you don't have an acre of headspace. 3068 is a very active fermenter.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant




I agree i have one going into secondry today and ive had two blow outs while in primary


----------



## koongara (17/10/08)

is one of these 2 the wienstephan yeast?


----------



## warra48 (17/10/08)

Dazzla said:


> is one of these 2 the wienstephan yeast?



3068 is the weihenstephan yeast.


----------



## balconybrewer (22/10/08)

have just done a side by side (i know its early but they are fully carbed) and they are so similar yet so different.

3068 - big aroma, massive notes of old bananas, some clove, has given off a little malt flavour but it is somewhat taken over by the yeast flavours and aromas

3638 - slight banana, bubblegum / caramel aroma, caramel / bubblegum and malty flavour, tastes a bit more balanced, and alot more sessionable than the 3068.

here is the recipe i used for the side by side, (i know you hefe gurus will be onto me but i also did it with 3944 which i have done before and loved and made 10lts of it and 5lts of the other 2)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.41 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EGrain 50.00 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 30.00 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
10.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
12.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
0.60 items Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) Yeast-Wheat 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat


----------

